# Inquisition Warbands - Alternate models



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been looking round for some cool looking Inquisition Warband models and I hoped I could compile a list of what people thought worked well. This is what I've got so far I'll update as I go on. 

Arco-Flagellents

Just spacethefuck out of these guys I think










GW Flagellents

Banishers

Nothing, but they're terrible anyway. 

Crusaders










Urban Mammoth - Urban War Junkers

Daemonhosts

This is a tough one I think

Deathcult Assassins










More Urban Mammoth miniatures. 

Inquistorial Servitors

Not got a good replacement for these, the GW ones are hardly stella as they don't have Plasma Cannons. 

Jokaero Weapon Smiths. 

Very few people make Space Monkies, Rackham made some cool ones but they are OOP. 

Warrior Acolytes 
Depends how you army them really but I like these guys 











I think I 'll be using this dude as my Vindicare Assassin as well 











So anyone got any good suggestions?


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was gonna use this as my vindicare:









but the one you picked looks so much better

and why not go more Techy for the Monkey? like this


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw a servitor made from an ork Ghazghkull model, replacing the right arm with another left arm (inverted). It was at Warhammer World in one of the display cases. looked awesome.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

you could probably fit commisars in there with a little bit of converting.

probably as a crusader. most of the commisars have swords, all they'd need is a suitable storm sheild


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Warriors:








Wargames Factory Greatcoat Troopers.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

http://privateerpress.com/files/products/mechanithralls-unit.png

mechanithralls, would make awesome servitors


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Warriors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really sweet for warrior. 

Liking those Servitors as well


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Great finds guys! I think I may use those crusader models instead of my planned conversion of chaos warriors + knight shields + new helms. 

Quick question though, I don't often go to tournaments and such but if I chose to, doesn't the majority of a model have to be GW product? It's not a huge problem now since I have no time for tournaments but I do like to look toward the future in these matters.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Hurricane said:


> Great finds guys! I think I may use those crusader models instead of my planned conversion of chaos warriors + knight shields + new helms.
> 
> Quick question though, I don't often go to tournaments and such but if I chose to, doesn't the majority of a model have to be GW product? It's not a huge problem now since I have no time for tournaments but I do like to look toward the future in these matters.


aye, most of the model should be of gw production, but in all honesty, if you stick some very 40k looking guns on the model, it goes along way to look more gw than it actualy is.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I think Possessed may have finally found their home in the form of Daemonhosts to be perfectly honest


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> I think Possessed may have finally found their home in the form of Daemonhosts to be perfectly honest


good call, i think you are right haha


----------

